# Latest newsletter Tip of the week



## Gene_mtl (Oct 18, 2015)

Really enjoyed the latest Lightroom Queen newsletter, Victoria.  Especially liked the Tip of the week.  Thought I might add that for landscape photographers, it is usually in the sky area of our images that shows up the dust bunnies the most.  And having to pan up and down as shown in your tip can get a bit tiresome.  Where as if you hold down the shift key and then press the page down key, the image pans across the image, from left to right. When it reaches the right edge it moves down to the left side of the image and continues along its merry way.

You probably knew this already, but I thought I'd put it out there for those that do not.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks Gene, that's a handy hint.


----------

